# First Inadvertent Teaser Images of 2010-Spec Audi R15 TDI "plus"



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

If you've been following sportscar news then you know that Audi won't be on the grid at the 12 Hours of Sebring in March. It turns out that, even though Peugeot won the 24 Hours of Le Mans last year, the French manufacturer still continued its official complaint against the design of the 2009 Audi R15 TDI. The ACO ended up ruling that Audi would have to change the car and the German squad has since announced a 2010-spec 'R15 TDI plus', though it won't be ready in time for Sebring (and Peugeot wouldn't sign off on a modified 2009 R15 for Sebring... boo hiss Peugeot). 
Given the above, it's no surprise that Audi and sportscar racing enthusiasts are anxious to see the new 2010 Audi racer and we have firm belief that Audi Sport released a few teaser shots of the car as part of today's new driver announcement.
Okay, there's not a whole lot to see, but look at these driver portraits closely and you can get an glimpse of the cars body work as it exists beside and aft the cockpit, including some of the car's aero.
Though Audi won't be racing in Sebring, Audi Sport has reserved a few days at the Sebring track in March and is expected to do extensive testing of the new car at that time.


----------



## MihokS5 (Nov 12, 2009)

Man that is a tease!!! I can't see any real changes baed on these pics...


_Modified by MihokS5 at 12:38 PM 1/29/2010_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (MihokS5)*

Close ups of the cockpit for the new Audi LM drivers. Could very well be a '09 car or maybe a test/R&D car.
Most of the ACO rules changes are minor and ultimatly won't be seen without a close look in some areas. Audi themselves may develop further(and more significant) changes to better the R15's performance at Le Mans, where it's aero package killed it against the 908.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

Reports at Mariantic are that Audi was testing an "updated" R15 and a R8 GT3 along with Highcroft testing their ARX-01 starting on Saturday for what is most likely a multi-day test. Perhaps is was just coincidence that Rocky ran in(and won) the Daytona 24-maybe he'll do some testing, considering that he's still an offcial Audi factory driver who'll run LM and maybe the LMIC.


_Modified by chernaudi at 4:20 AM 2-1-2010_


----------

